# Root checker (no ads)



## sbacham (Oct 14, 2016)

Android phone rooted or not with root checker app.
Features

Free
Accurately checks root and busybox
Root and Busy box path
Nice ui

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sbacham.srinu.rootchecker

youtube/sbacham


----------



## sbacham (Oct 14, 2016)

sbacham said:


> Android phone rooted or not with root checker app.
> Features
> No ads
> Free
> ...


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sbacham.srinu.rootchecker

youtube/sbacham


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 10, 2012)

What would it matter if you have ads or not? Use it, check root and delete. Profit.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## apknd (Apr 17, 2017)

I Think AllRootAPK.Com is the best resource for any root checking application. have you any update source?


----------



## flyaway0dontgo (Aug 13, 2017)

Question guys. New learning about this subject but have many indicators that perhaps my devices have been rooted. What do I look for in my phone settings or apps to directly verify the status and how do I remove it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

